# Please does anyone have contact details for LoNatalie?



## kerilli (5 January 2011)

i lent her my tophat & tails for Aldon and she still hasn't returned them, and isn't answering messages on here, or 1 i sent her on facebook. i have an address but not a 'phone number for her, and am getting rather worried, as it's been a couple of months now...
i've lent them to quite a few HHOers without a problem (thankyou, to those people, for returning them!) but i think i'm learning my lesson. i bought this set in 1993 and they still fit me like a glove, so i'll be beyond gutted if i don't get them back.
help, anyone, please? i have her address but it is hours from me and i really don't want to have to drive all that way on the off-chance that she'll be in...
can't find her number in directory enquiries but i think she may be ex-directory or something.


----------



## Rosiefan (5 January 2011)

Sorry I can't help but I hope there's a reasonable explanation for her bad manners.


----------



## OneInAMillion (5 January 2011)

about to PM you x


----------



## OneInAMillion (5 January 2011)

PM'ed you


----------



## bigboyrocky (5 January 2011)

I think i have her number, will try and have a look and PM you!

eta - pooo, only got her Blackberry pin, would you like me to ask her to contact you?


----------



## OneInAMillion (5 January 2011)

bigboyrocky said:



			I think i have her number, will try and have a look and PM you!

eta - pooo, only got her Blackberry pin, would you like me to ask her to contact you?
		
Click to expand...


i pm'ed her mob no. off her fb, hope thats her current one!


----------



## kerilli (5 January 2011)

it was, thank you so much, i hope this will have a good outcome now.
much appreciated everyone, you're all superstars for being so helpful. xxx


----------



## kerilli (16 January 2011)

very sorry to have to dredge this up again, but if anyone has her home phone number, or any other helpful info such as her mother's name, i would hugely appreciate a pm. 
she said my tophat and tails were in the post 10 days ago, they haven't arrived. she's ignoring my calls and messages and i'm losing sleep over this - all i did was lend them to her, i don't think i deserve to lose them. any help hugely appreciated.


----------



## DarkHorseB (16 January 2011)

Really sorry to hear this 
Can't help on your request. But I have been badly let down recently when helping someone out too. Leaves a really bitter taste in the mouth and sadly makes you less trusting of others in future too.
Do hope you get your things back. Such a generous person really does not deserve this


----------



## Quadro (16 January 2011)

DarkHorseB said:



			Really sorry to hear this 
Can't help on your request. But I have been badly let down recently when helping someone out too. Leaves a really bitter taste in the mouth and sadly makes you less trusting of others in future too.
Do hope you get your things back. Such a generous person really does not deserve this
		
Click to expand...

Cant help you either but i echo every thing that DarkhorseB has said its really sad that is has come to this 
Q


----------



## Jane_Lou (16 January 2011)

Here is a link to a blog she posted a while back - you may have already seen this but it mentions a sponsor - Limemere UK - an Electrial Contractors in the  West Midlands - parents company possibly????

http://lnc-eventing.blogspot.com/


----------



## Leg_end (16 January 2011)

How rubbish. Can't believe she's not returned them


----------



## NR99 (16 January 2011)

Ah K, that's terrible - I hope there is a reasonable explanation for all this weirdness and your Top Hat and Tails are soon back with you.  You've been very kind and I hope their is a happy outcome!


----------



## NR99 (16 January 2011)

Just a thought is their not another HHOer nearby who could pop in for you?


----------



## alwaysbroke (16 January 2011)

DarkHorseB said:



			. Such a generous person really does not deserve this
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear, really hope you get them back very soon K


----------



## OneInAMillion (16 January 2011)

aww K.  I really hope you get them back xxx


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (16 January 2011)

This is just awful. If she lives too far away from you there must be some other HHOer closer to her, who can go to her house in person or something. How old is this girl? Is she young?


----------



## amage (16 January 2011)

This is a disgrace and I really hope they show up soon.


----------



## superpony (16 January 2011)

This is terrible. Awful manners. Can't help i'm afraid except like others have said maybe a fellow HHO can call in if they live nearer.


----------



## brushingboots (16 January 2011)

Gosh, thats terrible. It was her birthday yesterday so may be a reason if you've tried to contact her recently.


----------



## TheoryX1 (16 January 2011)

Kerilli - I read your thread a few days ago, but the penny didnt drop for some reason.  I am a bit surprised at her, there must be some good reason.  I have spoken to her on the forum in the last year, I am fairly sure she lives in the general vicinity of us, as she tends to enter the same events as Mini TX, and am pretty sure she is in Pony Club, plus was registered with her regions JRN Co-ordinator, which I think borders on to SW one which Mini TX is in.  If you pm me her address and surname I will give a few of my fellow PC Secretaries in neighbouring regions a call for you to see if they can help.

Dont worry, we wont be asking to borrow them when Mini TX makes her 1* debut hopefully later on this year. YO is the same size, and has told us she would consider it an honour for her to wear them, bearing in mind she is riding YO's homebred mare!


----------



## HayleyUK (16 January 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			This is just awful. If she lives too far away from you there must be some other HHOer closer to her, who can go to her house in person or something. How old is this girl? Is she young?
		
Click to expand...

From her blog, it looks like she is 18 and is based in the Midlands.

Does anyone on here know her/met her/knows where she'd based and could maybe pop round or speak to her parents?

Such a dreadfully rude thing to do!

Can you ask her for proof of postage Kerrili...?


----------



## applestroodle (16 January 2011)

Cant help but very sorry and really hope you get these back!


----------



## blue2262 (16 January 2011)

Have you asked BE for her contact details? or you could contact the DC of her pony club. I really hope you get them back, it is so naughty when you were so generous.


----------



## angelish (16 January 2011)

really hope you get them back 
not nice when kind enough to lend them out


----------



## WellyBaggins (16 January 2011)

The brass neck of some people  hope you get them back soon


----------



## DarkHorseB (16 January 2011)

emmyc said:



			The brass neck of some people  hope you get them back soon 

Click to expand...

Completely!
As for the person who mentioned her birthday - I think she has had them since OCTOBER at least. There really is no excuse for that  K really did not deserve this.


----------



## blue2262 (16 January 2011)

She is in North Warwicks pony club, hope that helps.


----------



## Cyclops (16 January 2011)

She seems to have a Facebook page Lauren-Natalie Causer - is it worth looking at her friends on there - see if you know any of them and then ask them if they have her phone numbers etc.  She does seem to know an awful lot of people!!! 
Good Luck - I really hope you get your stuff back - I was going to ask to borrow them for Osberton in October!!!!! - JOKE


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (16 January 2011)

north warks pc. you could contact DC of that branch and rattle a few cages.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (16 January 2011)

DC is mary pritchard i think she took over from anne thornhill. you should be able to get contact details from pc website. you wouldnt mess with either of them so might be worth a phone call. and sadly learn from tis "never a borrower or a lender be"


----------



## *hic* (16 January 2011)

She would appear to be a member of North Warwickshire PC - oh I'm too slow!


----------



## NR99 (16 January 2011)

K have PM'd you.


----------



## kerilli (16 January 2011)

thanks everyone, you're really kind, i hugely appreciate it.
i have her mobile number and have left a message and texted, and she's ignored both. i've rung a few times and it just goes to voicemail.
she told me on Wed 5 Jan, the first time i managed to speak to her (after my initial appeal on here, someone v kindly found her mobile number), that her mother had put them in the post that day. well, they haven't arrived yet.   
i was going to try to get her home phone number and call and speak to her parents, in the hope that that might do it.
she has had them since Aldon last autumn so really no excuse for keeping them this long. 
a couple of very very kind HHOers who live near her have offered to go around and ask for them but i think that is a huge thing to ask of anyone. 
of course i might have to go to the Police but i really hope it won't come to that. i know she received them because she emailed me about it, plus she posted pictures and a report of her at Aldon, wearing them. 
i'm hopeful about the PC DC angle, hadn't thought of that at all. i was awake for hours in the night worrying about this, they cost me £350 and would probably cost more to replace (they're Pikeur and still fit me beautifully, plus I've done all my big stuff in them so they're really special to me).
thanks so very much for the very kind words and help, everyone, i'm really grateful.


----------



## TheoryX1 (16 January 2011)

kerilli said:



			i'm hopeful about the PC DC angle, QUOTE]

I would try it - most DC's are fairly scarey.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MillbrookSong (16 January 2011)

I do hope you get them back K. It just leaves a bad taste in your mouth and I've offered people off here to use my stuff and I'm afraid to say one person has spoilt it for all as I won't be leading any of my stuff out unless I know them in person and there's very few people on here that I do!


----------



## louisesb (16 January 2011)

Hi - nothing to add to this other than to say I think it's awful that this person has kept them for this long and now not replying to your texts or phonecalls - down right rude if you ask me. Really hope you get them back!!


----------



## blue2262 (16 January 2011)

I doubt if the police would be helpful, you could do County Court claim for their return or value. Hope it doesnt come to that!


----------



## NR99 (16 January 2011)

TheoryX1 said:





kerilli said:



			i'm hopeful about the PC DC angle, QUOTE]

I would try it - most DC's are fairly scarey.
		
Click to expand...

LOL TX - it's not a pre-requisite

Click to expand...


----------



## SusieT (16 January 2011)

I would txt her informing her you will be contacting her pc DC and anyone else you can find in an attempt to retrieve your items if she does not return them soon, and if she claimes they've been sent, you want proof of postage!


----------



## lagrilla (16 January 2011)

I've pm'd you!


----------



## blue2262 (17 January 2011)

I hope you make some good progress today, I have sent a facebook message with a link to this page.


----------



## Gamebird (17 January 2011)

I hope it turns out OK, the post isn't great at the moment - I've just received an Advent Calender that my husband's mother sent us that she intended to arrive before the 1st of December!

I am getting pangs of deja vu guilt too after the occasion when my dry cleaner tried to wreck your tails and the top hat fared badly in drying out after the Blair monsoon . However at least you got them back (and compensation!).


----------



## kerilli (17 January 2011)

i know the post isn't great, but tbh the fact that she's ignored my messages and calls worries me more than the post - if she replied, gave a tracking number, etc, i wouldn't be so worried. the lining that flaked off when you had them dry cleaned was prob because they're so old, and doesn't show when you're on a horse anyway, and i really didn't mind about the hat! so, no hard feelings at all...  i don't think i'll lend them again if i do manage to get them back though, they can just snooze in the back of my wardrobe.


----------



## WellyBaggins (17 January 2011)

It's such a shame when a minority of people take advantage and make you feel like that


----------



## kerilli (17 January 2011)

emmyc said:



			It's such a shame when a minority of people take advantage and make you feel like that 

Click to expand...

i know... the thing is, they're really expensive to buy (i did my first CCI in normal cap and jacket, as i thought it could be a one-off) but it does feel really special to wear them, esp when it's the first time, so i thought it was nice to lend them. learnt my lesson i think...  just really hope i see them again, they're rather special to me.


----------



## WellyBaggins (17 January 2011)

I can understand that, it was good of you to lend them out, as you say a lot to shell out if you only get the chance to wear them once.  I really hope that you get them back, especially as they have sentimental value


----------



## horseywelsh (17 January 2011)

Anybody surely would make it in their way to have returned them asap after the competition (i.e. the week/fortnight following) in the condition they arrived in .... well you would like to think so, I know I would but unfortunatley not everyone is the same. Such a shame that your generosity has been taken advantage off.
Hope they return to you safe and well.


----------



## ihatework (17 January 2011)

I can't believe what I am reading. She should be throughly ashamed of herself, I mean seriously, how many people would lend something so valuable to a total stranger of an internet forum? Kerelli, I hope you get them back and that LoNatalie gets a serious dose of Karma.


----------



## kerilli (17 January 2011)

ihatework said:



			I mean seriously, how many people would lend something so valuable to a total stranger of an internet forum?
		
Click to expand...

only somebody seriously flipping dumb, i'm starting to think...


----------



## ihatework (17 January 2011)

kerilli said:



			only somebody seriously flipping dumb, i'm starting to think...  

Click to expand...

LOL! Well, someone who is probably just a nice trusting person.


----------



## kerilli (17 January 2011)

well, just received a text that they've been posted today, really really hope that's the truth, that this has worked and that i receive them tomorrow!
thanks everyone.


----------



## Pidgeon (17 January 2011)

fingers crossed!


----------



## Mbronze (17 January 2011)

Oh dear, I do hope you get them. A HHO'er kindly lent me a bit last year and I felt bad just for keeping it slightly longer than two weeks!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (17 January 2011)

lets hope they have been posted recorded or special delivery. at least you can track them. should have her land line number at some point today which i will pm you.


----------



## kerilli (17 January 2011)

ofcourseyoucan said:



			lets hope they have been posted recorded or special delivery. at least you can track them. should have her land line number at some point today which i will pm you.
		
Click to expand...

sent Special Deliv with insurance allegedly, i really really hope so!
i have already been sent a home phone number by a helpful HHOer but hope i won't have to try it. i'm not sure what worked but it sounds as if something has, i might have a little private party if they do come back tomorrow (how sad is that?!)
Thankyou.


----------



## Leg_end (17 January 2011)

Thats good news but will keep fingers crossed until tomorrow 

I would have a party too


----------



## Saratoga (17 January 2011)

Fingers crossed they turn up tomorrow. NOT nice kindly lending someone your kit that they don't have, and then have someone do this to you. I always think the horsey world is generally an honest place to be, but there are some that let you down....


----------



## Lolo (17 January 2011)

I really hope you get them back in pristine condition. If someone lent me something so obviously valuable to them, I'd be falling over myself to return them at the first possible opportunity!


----------



## Chloe_GHE (17 January 2011)

kerilli said:



			I have an image of you in your jeans and tails and top hat quaffing gin in your sitting room on the sofa at your own little 'reunion party'  

Hope they arrive safe and sound, but don't loose faith in peeps, you lent me your OT watch for MK3DE and I returned that pronto, and Jules89 very kindly posted me some bits to try out, and SpottedCat posted me her old black jacket and I ended up buying that off her - so you see it does work MOST of the time 

Maybe we should start a sticky 'HHO Swap Shop'  Or alternatively why don't you go into top hat and tails hire?....there's a gap in the market......

Click to expand...


----------



## kirstyhen (17 January 2011)

Hope CholeGHE's idea of your party is realised tomorrow and they are spik and span!


----------



## langside (17 January 2011)

Also hope you and your tails get to have a party tomorrow - how about going all out and wear them on a hack out  i'm sure the locals wouldn't think anything of it 

I'm another who's offered a member to borrow my tails (think it was culliohill last year who i'm sure if they were suitable for her would have returned them) sadly when some people do these things it makes you re-think although i'm sure i'll still offer things I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed that my judgement is good


----------



## jules89 (17 January 2011)

Chloe I had forgotten about the bits! lol bad memory


----------



## Chloe_GHE (17 January 2011)

jules89 said:



			Chloe I had forgotten about the bits! lol bad memory
		
Click to expand...

I remember because I was hoping he would like your nice cheap gags and he decided he would actually like an expensive kk, gggrrrrrrr


----------



## Lolo (17 January 2011)

Chloe_GHE said:



			Maybe we should start a sticky 'HHO Swap Shop'
		
Click to expand...

On an entirely different note- could this work?

This incident has made me think a bit: could the idea of an HHO Swap Shop work?

We all have stuff that we don't use, or could lend for a while- whether it's bits, jackets or whatever else. If you could set up a system where the borrower would give the lender a full set of contact details (address, mobile number, home number) and for a more expensive item a deposit it could work quite well. Along with the proviso that anyone who failed to return would be named and shamed, and reported to the necessary people (DCs, court, etc!).

A thread could be stickied where people ask if anyone has whatever it is they need, and then... Ok, someone with more brainpower needs to take over from here!


----------



## Steeleydan (17 January 2011)

Fingers firmly X you get them in the post, you are such a kind person sounds like you have been taken advantage of. I wont ever ever lend anything out again, because I hate the embarassment of having to ask for it/them back when they have had it 6 months and "forgot" to give it you.
My theory is I had to save up and buy it so should they. The phrase some one posted earlier about "never a borrower or lender be" is so true.
So K tommorow night its Pinot and choccies round at yours for the "Return of prodigal top hat and tails ceremony"


----------



## OneInAMillion (17 January 2011)

there is the swap shop on facebook


----------



## kerilli (17 January 2011)

Lolo said:



			On an entirely different note- could this work?

This incident has made me think a bit: could the idea of an HHO Swap Shop work?

We all have stuff that we don't use, or could lend for a while- whether it's bits, jackets or whatever else. If you could set up a system where the borrower would give the lender a full set of contact details (address, mobile number, home number) and for a more expensive item a deposit it could work quite well. Along with the proviso that anyone who failed to return would be named and shamed, and reported to the necessary people (DCs, court, etc!).

A thread could be stickied where people ask if anyone has whatever it is they need, and then... Ok, someone with more brainpower needs to take over from here!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's a good idea in theory, but tbh this isn't the first item i've loaned and lost sleep over, i lent a few bits to someone and had the devil's own job getting them back, it took months of repeated calls and messages. It leaves a really bad taste in the mouth, trusting someone to return something... months later they just tend to manage to 'forget'... or they think i have, maybe.  

so, from now on i'm afraid that i will loan things to friends only (people i know in real life), and if anyone else wants to borrow, they can pay a full deposit, which i will refund in full when the item is returned...


----------



## Lolo (17 January 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			there is the swap shop on facebook
		
Click to expand...

Link? Could be handy in the future...


----------



## SpottedCat (17 January 2011)

kerilli said:



			Yes, it's a good idea in theory, but tbh this isn't the first item i've loaned and lost sleep over, i lent a few bits to someone and had the devil's own job getting them back, it took months of repeated calls and messages. It leaves a really bad taste in the mouth, trusting someone to return something... months later they just tend to manage to 'forget'... or they think i have, maybe.  

Click to expand...

God that wasn't me was it? I remember being a bit hopeless about sending that nice bit back


----------



## kerilli (17 January 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			God that wasn't me was it? I remember being a bit hopeless about sending that nice bit back 

Click to expand...

Gosh no, it wasn't you, i didn't even remember that you'd borrowed one till you posted that!
oh, btw, STILL don't have a definitive answer from FEI on that, utterly ridiculous! Apparently any single-joint bit is fine, they don't ever specify makes... but we don't seem to be able to get it in writing! better get it sorted out before i start competing Ellie because she absolutely loves hers...


----------



## blue2262 (17 January 2011)

I really hope you get them back, and I wonder if she saw this thread and was shamed into action. How disgraceful that she said she posted them last week, I wonder if she really intended to keep them and hope that you would forget or give up!
Does she not post on here anymore?


----------



## Rosiefan (17 January 2011)

Fingers firmly Xd here K. Silly girl - one bit of sloppy attention to detail and her reputation is wrecked with  many more of us than have posted on this thread, given that it's been read by far more people than have replied.  It's no more than she deserves though.

PS Enjoy your T & T reunion celebrations (I can't believe she is stupid enough to still be lying)


----------



## stencilface (17 January 2011)

I've managed to acquire bits before when people have sworn they are mine, very confusing.

I know I have never bought a happy mouth cartwheel bit, yet I have one and no-one I have asked has claimed it!

Fingers crossed you get yours back.  I'm very cautious over lending things, some people have no respect for other people's possessions, even if something I lend is old and might be worthless, I still expect to have it back in a similar condition


----------



## kerilli (17 January 2011)

Rosiefan said:



			Fingers firmly Xd here K. Silly girl - one bit of sloppy attention to detail and her reputation is wrecked with  many more of us than have posted on this thread, given that it's been read by far more people than have replied.  It's no more than she deserves though.

PS Enjoy your T & T reunion celebrations (I can't believe she is stupid enough to still be lying)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, well, I didn't name her, but I was getting really desperate tbh, she borrowed them in October and has been ignoring all my messages, so I thought she might have decided to keep them. she said her mum had posted them on 5th Jan when i rang her, and i believed her. when they didn't arrive i was really upset at being lied to.
I didn't want to get the Police involved obviously, but you don't just give something that valuable to a total stranger... if I wanted rid of them (which I most certainly DON'T, i hope to wear them again myself!) i'd put them on ebay! i just think it's despicable bad manners to keep them for so long and not even attempt to explain why. no way was i going to forget that she'd got them, fgs! i hope this didn't all seem vindictive, it was desperation!


----------



## NR99 (17 January 2011)

Rosiefan said:



			Fingers firmly Xd here K. Silly girl - one bit of sloppy attention to detail and her reputation is wrecked with  many more of us than have posted on this thread, given that it's been read by far more people than have replied.  It's no more than she deserves though.

PS Enjoy your T & T reunion celebrations (I can't believe she is stupid enough to still be lying)
		
Click to expand...

She could always come on to apologise to Kerilli for her silly behaviour.......that would go some way to making up for things I guess?

Fingers crossed they arrive safe and sound.


----------



## diggerbez (17 January 2011)

the most disgusting thing about this is the fact that she lied to you last week and said they had been posted when they clearly hadn't  why would you do that?? 
i really hate lending things out for this very reason, it makes you feel like you are being unreasonable in wanting your stuff back...but its your stuff and of course you should have it back! really really hope they arrive soon- if they don't send her parents a letter detailing the cost and advising you'll be taking them to the small claims court


----------



## MrsMozart (18 January 2011)

Have they arrived???


----------



## Winklepoker (18 January 2011)

Yes have they arrive K?   x


----------



## Sanolly (18 January 2011)

Stencilface said:



			I've managed to acquire bits before when people have sworn they are mine, very confusing.

I know I have never bought a happy mouth cartwheel bit, yet I have one and no-one I have asked has claimed it!

Fingers crossed you get yours back.  I'm very cautious over lending things, some people have no respect for other people's possessions, even if something I lend is old and might be worthless, I still expect to have it back in a similar condition 

Click to expand...

Do you use it? Would you sell it?


----------



## caterpillar (18 January 2011)

From her HHO profile:

"Last Activity: Yesterday 03:27 PM"

Lets hope she has seen the thread, realised she has made a BIG mistake in holding on to them for so long and apologises to kerilli!


----------



## Sanolly (18 January 2011)

Hope they come back soon K!


----------



## Leg_end (18 January 2011)

So.. have they returned?!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (18 January 2011)

We're waiting.  Do you have them back?


----------



## TGM (18 January 2011)

Fingers crossed you get them back today!


----------



## aregona (18 January 2011)

ok they should be back by now, royal mail special delivery is guarented by 1pm the following day... do you have them????

i wonder if Lonatalie will actually post on here again???


----------



## blue2262 (18 January 2011)

She was on here again today just after 12, so hopefully she knows what everyone thinks.
Undoubtedly as she is obviously a genuine person who made a simple mistake she will make a public appology and send K a really nice thank you gift. ( Or not?)


----------



## ajf (18 January 2011)

Have you got them yet?  Or are you too busy cuddling them!?


----------



## teapot (18 January 2011)

Is K still dancing round the room with her tails and a drink? Hope they arrived safely


----------



## louisesb (18 January 2011)

Don't keep us in suspense any longer!!!! Have they arrived????


----------



## DarkHorseB (18 January 2011)

I suspect if they had K would have been on to update us


----------



## ArcticFox (18 January 2011)

that is so rotten that someone would do this.  

Poor K.  fingers crossed they will return.  

Don't some people just make you cross


----------



## Eventer96 (18 January 2011)

Have my fingers tightly crossed for you K. Can't believe what I'm reading if I'm honest. Manners cost nothing after all!  So sorry your generosity has been abused!


----------



## kerilli (18 January 2011)

sorry everyone, been flat out all day and only just got on here.
yes, they came back, yay!!!
unfortunately they're really dirty (even though i asked her to have them dry cleaned), really crumpled (hadn't been put in the cover, which did come back with them, but they were just scrumpled up in the box beside it, wtf, it takes about 20 seconds to slide into, it's only a long dress cover, doesn't even zip up!), and they have two buttons missing, nice brass buttons, the ones that go under the placket thing to hold the front in place perfectly... inner buttons, but still annoying that they're missing. 
they were obv much too small but at least the fabric hasn't ripped, which is what i thought might have happened, and which might have explained the delay etc. it would have been nice if there had been a note in with them, or something, explaining about the buttons, or enclosing them...   
she can't blame it on the previous borrower, WorMy, as i know for a fact that they absolutely swamped poor W, who is more like a size 8 but was badly let down about borrowing someone else's tails, so mine were an emergency measure!
oh well, at least they came back, and with a bit of tlc they'll look good again.  
so, me, my tails, and a nice voddie lime and soda are going to have a little party while watching Doctor Who. 
Thankyou SO SO SO SO much everyone, I may not have seen them again without your help and suggestions. Mwah to all of you.  
she's just texted to say she'll send something to pay for dry cleaning and replacing buttons, in which case, hooray, she redeems herself, and all's well.


----------



## Pidgeon (18 January 2011)

YAY at least you got them back even if in a somewhat poorer condition than they went out


----------



## DarkHorseB (18 January 2011)

Well glad they are back at least! That is the main thing. Would have been rotten for you to lose them from a monetary and sentimental point of view


----------



## jess_asterix (18 January 2011)

Thank god you got them back!! At least they are in one piece apart from being scruffy!


----------



## OneInAMillion (18 January 2011)

Yayyyy


----------



## Eventer96 (18 January 2011)

So glad to hear that you got them back. Party away! Shame they were returned in poor condition, but the main thing is you have them back!


----------



## pearcider (18 January 2011)

great news you got your tails back. Ive seen this thread and think its bad form that the girl was so bad with them....


----------



## kerilli (18 January 2011)

thanks everyone, party time.


----------



## Mickyjoe (18 January 2011)

Really glad to see you've had your tails returned, but how awful to think that they were returned to you in that condition! I would be mortified to return something like that in anything other than perfect condition. Pikeur will be able to replace your buttons anyway - I got some that I had lost off my dressage jacket.


----------



## alwaysbroke (18 January 2011)

Really pleased that they are back K


----------



## WellyBaggins (18 January 2011)

Whoop de whoop, I was hoping that there would be a bulletin on the news though


----------



## kerilli (18 January 2011)

haha don't, now i feel awful for making such a fuss!
actually i'm such a numpty that i forgot what make they are, they're not Pikeur, they're Caldene, durr me. the Pikeurs didn't fit me as well as these - how sad is that, i can still remember first trying them on, in 1993! i'm going to sit here stroking them.


----------



## blue2262 (18 January 2011)

Really pleased you have them, do not feel bad you did not make a fuss, you did asolutely nothing wrong, and she still has some reparation to do! Still think her DC should be told!


----------



## MegaBeast (18 January 2011)

Don't think you made a fuss at all!  So pleased for you that you have them back albeit not as they left you.  Hope they enjoy the drink!!


----------



## WellyBaggins (18 January 2011)

Sorry K  didn't mean for that to sound like you were making a fuss, I am so glad you have got them back, we were just all waiting to hear if they had made a safe return


----------



## MrsMozart (18 January 2011)

Glad they're back!

Miffed on your behalf that between October and now they were not cleaned


----------



## Leg_end (18 January 2011)

Yay! Glad they are back!


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (18 January 2011)

I think there should be a picture of the happy reunion! 

Nice people do tend to get taken advantage of K 

Hope she does send you some money towards the dry cleaning and replacing buttons at least.


----------



## Foxford (18 January 2011)

I'm so glad they were returned - I've been shown some amazing generosity on here, particularly when I lost my mare and had an orphan foal on my hands. I'd hate to think of people abusing the trust and generosity that this place can give.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (19 January 2011)

Really pleased you got them back  and Lonatalie should be *very* ashamed of herself


----------



## Pasha (19 January 2011)

So glad you have them back K and am in total shock they were returned in the condiiton they were  

Must admit I am very precious about my stuff and more so other peoples.... recently was very kindly lent a jumping saddle from someone else at the yard and cleaned it afterwards as wanted to return it in pristine condition... still feel 'responsibile' for it now and will pop it's cover back on if the owner has forgotten... hmm maybe a bit OTT


----------

